# Slow posting is back (July 2012)



## JETarpon

It's taking a long time to post again. 10-20 seconds from when I hit the button.

Edit: That one took 40 seconds.


----------



## eddyj

Yup, been seeing it myself, again. But not on every post. Totally at random, as before.


----------



## bareyb

What the hell??? Just came in to complain about it. Is this something the forum has done? Is this Vigilink related?


----------



## bareyb

Wow. That last post took over two minutes and then it brought up an error message saying "server cannot be found" but yet, it posted it. I'm a long time paying member and this really sucks...


----------



## Mike Lang

test reply


----------



## Mike Lang

that was less than a second.


----------



## bareyb

Mike Lang said:


> that was less than a second.


Of course it's working for YOU. That always happens. I bet this one posts just fine for me now that you're looking.


----------



## bareyb

bareyb said:


> Of course it's working for YOU. That always happens. I bet this one posts just fine for me now that you're looking.


Yep that one posted just fine. Which makes this random and even harder to fix.


----------



## bareyb

bareyb said:


> Yep that one posted just fine. Which makes this random and even harder to fix.


And this one didn't. Took two minutes and then I got the same error message that it "can't open the page" as below.


----------



## Mike Lang

How many browsers/machines have you tested?


----------



## eddyj

Mike, it is very inconsistent. I'll make a post that returns instantly, then one will hang up, but not the next one. Not predictable at all. Which I know makes it really hard to diagnose.


----------



## Mike Lang

It might be a specific ad as it comes into rotation.


----------



## JETarpon

Forum Members don't get ads, do they?


----------



## Mike Lang

JETarpon said:


> Forum Members don't get ads, do they?


Yes.


----------



## bareyb

Mike Lang said:


> How many browsers/machines have you tested?


I only have the MBP and Safari, but it's always worked well before...


----------



## bareyb

Yeah. It's happening almost every time now. That post up there took over a minute... This is really irritating. I'm gonna leave for a few hours and hopefully you guys can get this resolved. It's incredibly frustrating...


----------



## JETarpon

Mike Lang said:


> It might be a specific ad as it comes into rotation.





JETarpon said:


> Forum Members don't get ads, do they?





Mike Lang said:


> Yes.


I'm a member and therefore don't get ads.

I am seeing this posting problem so it is unlikely that it is related to ad rotation.


----------



## eddyj

bareyb said:


> Yeah. It's happening almost every time now. That post up there took over a minute... This is really irritating. I'm gonna leave for a few hours and hopefully you guys can get this resolved. It's incredibly frustrating...


Just so you know, the post happens, even if you navigate off the window while it is stuck. That's what I have been doing, once I determined I did not have to wait.


----------



## Mike Lang

JETarpon said:


> I'm a member and therefore don't get ads.


For the record...forum members get served ads, TC Club members don't.


----------



## JETarpon

Mike Lang said:


> For the record...forum members get served ads, TC Club members don't.


I'm a club member.


----------



## Mike Lang

I know.


----------



## bareyb

eddyj said:


> Just so you know, the post happens, even if you navigate off the window while it is stuck. That's what I have been doing, once I determined I did not have to wait.


Yep I noticed that too. It actually posts it even while the little ball is spinning. The workaround has been to leave the posting window, go to the "History" menu and reload the page the original thread is on and Voila! The post is there. Something is seriously wrong though, it shouldn't be that much work and most people will never figure that workaround out.

How did they fix this last time it happened? What was the problem back then?


----------



## JETarpon

Mike Lang said:


> I know.


I know you know. 

ETA: 65 seconds


----------



## Fofer

I'm a club member and a handful of replies have taken 45-60 seconds to submit over the last 2-3 days. Something's borked.


----------



## Peter Redmer

Hey everybody--

Thanks for the testing and details on this. The last time this happened, it was a server issue and was fixed when we improved/revamped it. Since that change, I don't believe that anything on the server end has been changed, so I'm unsure of why this is happening now--but it sounds like something is definitely going on.

Sorry that I don't have any answers right away, but I hope to learn more soon once we investigate this.

Pete


----------



## bareyb

Thank you for staying on top of this stuff. Means a lot to know you care and are working on it. Much appreciated.


----------



## Peter Redmer

You're welcome. I'm especially concerned/curious because this is an issue that has already happened in the past. I hope we can find out what is going on soon--in the meantime, any additional reports of slowness (with browser/OS used) and time they occurred would be helpful.


----------



## bareyb

Peter Redmer said:


> You're welcome. I'm especially concerned/curious because this is an issue that has already happened in the past. I hope we can find out what is going on soon--in the meantime, any additional reports of slowness (with browser/OS used) and time they occurred would be helpful.


It seems to be working okay for me today. So far... I'm on an Apple Macbook Pro using Safari. 

ETA: Yep those last two posts went through in a couple of seconds. :up:


----------



## eddyj

Happening now pretty consistently. But was fine all day.


----------



## eddyj

eddyj said:


> Happening now pretty consistently. But was fine all day.


But not always. Last post was fine.


----------



## Fofer

eddyj said:


> Happening now pretty consistently. But was fine all day.





eddyj said:


> But not always. Last post was fine.


So, it's consistently inconsistent, is that what you're saying? 

EDIT TO ADD: This post took ~45 seconds to submit.


----------



## eddyj

Fofer said:


> So, it's consistently inconsistent, is that what you're saying?
> 
> EDIT TO ADD: This post took ~45 seconds to submit.


I had a few slow downs in a row, but the ones here posted fast. It is just mocking me, at this point!


----------



## Fofer

When it hangs, I click the "post" button again, and then it complains about it being a "duplicate post." :-/


----------



## JETarpon

Fofer said:


> When it hangs, I click the "post" button again, and then it complains about it being a "duplicate post." :-/


Yeah, it seems the problem isn't in the posting, it's in loading the page after posting.


----------



## bareyb

Seems to be working okay for me the last couple of days. Anyone else still seeing the problem?


----------



## eddyj

bareyb said:


> Seems to be working okay for me the last couple of days. Anyone else still seeing the problem?


It's been behaving.


----------



## Fofer

Not for me. It's back. In another tab I have a post that's basically stalled when submitting. It's been over a minute.


----------



## Peter Redmer

Hey everyone,

Could you let me know if you are currently still experiencing slowness on the site as reported before? Our tech team has been investigating this and has found nothing unusual so far--everything seems normal, but I haven't gotten the full report yet.

If you have been continuing to see it, it would be good to know the time of the outages as well as system/browser info so I can pass that on.


----------



## eddyj

The problem is that it comes and goes. Consecutive posts may have one be slow, and the other be normal. As others have mentioned, the posting is fast, it is the refresh that is slow. Every time it gets slow, if I force a refresh immediately, the post is always there.


----------



## bareyb

Peter Redmer said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Could you let me know if you are currently still experiencing slowness on the site as reported before? Our tech team has been investigating this and has found nothing unusual so far--everything seems normal, but I haven't gotten the full report yet.
> 
> If you have been continuing to see it, it would be good to know the time of the outages as well as system/browser info so I can pass that on.


Seems to be working okay for me the last couple of days.


----------



## allan

I just had a slow posting incident. And to add insult to injury, it didn't stop me from creating a bunch of duplicates, though I managed to delete them.


----------

